# Affidavit for Name Changes for DL



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone got the affidavit done for their names being different on drivers license and passport for getting an Australian Driver's license?

I can see on the checklist of DL we have been provided with two options. One of them which I am interested in as we are planning to get the affidavit from India is as follows:

Option 1:
o Have an affidavit made from the court in India, confirming that both names [name on License and on the Passport] clearly stated in full on the affidavit belong to one and the same person.
o Have this notarized in India.
o* The original Affidavit must then be attested by the Consulate/High Commission. This service is to be done first and directly at the Consulate/High Commission as a miscellaneous service.*
o Once the affidavit attestation is completed, the India Drivers License Verification Application form may be submitted at an India passport and Visa Services Centre along with a copy of this affidavit.
o The Licence Verification Certificate will only be issued in the name as it appears on the Licence.

Could someone explain what exactly the 
"o* The original Affidavit must then be attested by the Consulate/High Commission. This service is to be done first and directly at the Consulate/High Commission as a miscellaneous service.*" 
sentence mean? 
Is this the Consulate in Australia?

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!

FYI: We are in Perth


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Any thought guys???


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

Who provided/issued the document you are quoting from ?


----------



## Ammu (May 3, 2011)

*Affidavit for name change*

Hi,

You can get it done using the second option. That is much easier

For the first option you need to get it done in India and then once agin attest here in Indian consulate.

Rather than that you can make the affidavit in a white sheet and then get it attested from a notary (Justice of Peace advocates - Available in lot of places in Perth) - Free of charge and get it Apostille in the Department of Foreign affairs and trade in Esplanade.

Hope that is useful.

Regards
Gnani.


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Gnani for your reply. Even I was just thinking the same or rather I am planning to go with the P plate as my Indian DL is just one year old. Apparently I lost my original US DL


----------



## Ammu (May 3, 2011)

*JP lawyers can't attest*

Hi,

Sorry for the wrong information. JP lawyers can't attest. Only Notary public lawyers can attest the affidavit. That will be of a cost.

Regards
Gnani.


----------



## SantoshKumarMishra (Jun 10, 2014)

Legeazy International is a best Lawyers...


----------



## ash67 (Aug 9, 2014)

hey just wondering if anyone has a sample of this affidavit (ONE AND THE SAME PERSON)?

If you do, please let me know.


----------



## Kishore_kumar (May 29, 2015)

ash67 said:


> hey just wondering if anyone has a sample of this affidavit (ONE AND THE SAME PERSON)?
> 
> If you do, please let me know.


Hello

Did you by any chance get this document done? If yes, could you please share the template and also guide on the process if anything has changed?

Thanks
Kishore


----------

